# teeth cleaning



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

Since I started trying to bulk up I noticed that I'm eating very frequently and teeth cleaning has become so hard since eating all the time.

I looked at the price of a teeth whitening kit the other day and its damned expensive.

My supermarket doesn't sell tongue cleaners either, even though its oral hygiene section is of reasonable size.

Hmmm really dissapointed with myself about this atm.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Funny this thread came up as yeasterday another of my teeth just broke for no reason and i swallowed it, thats 2 in 6 months!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. Shaving all over, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.

mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)

Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

d4ead said:


> wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. Shaving all over, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.
> 
> mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)
> 
> Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


minger pmsl:lol: :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

d4ead said:


> wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. Shaving all over, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.
> 
> mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)
> 
> Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


LMAO whats wrong with moisturizer? i get dry skin!!! :cool2:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a manicure once


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

d4ead said:


> wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. Shaving all over, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.
> 
> mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)
> 
> Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


I wish I was your training partner :whistling:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

nobody said:


> I had a manicure once


....taxi!...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

d4ead said:


> wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. *Shaving all over*, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.
> 
> mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)
> 
> Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


So you don't? WTF?! You're smooth as a babie's ****! :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Since I started trying to bulk up I noticed that I'm eating very frequently and teeth cleaning has become so hard since eating all the time.
> 
> I looked at the price of a teeth whitening kit the other day and its damned expensive.
> 
> My supermarket doesn't sell tongue cleaners either, even though its oral hygiene section is of reasonable size.


Work on brushing efficiently, which can cut down the amount of time spent per session. Flossing does not take long either.

Get a second brush for tongue cleaning, and utilise lots of water to rinse.

If you are particularly concerned and your diet contains a lot of protein shakes with carbs, then you could use a straw, to partially reduce the contact between the carbs and the teeth.

Teeth whitening may improve aesthetics but may damage enamel and cause excessive oxidative damage to gums.



> brush my teeth once a day


Oral hygiene goes way beyond aesthetics and smell. There are some very significant health effects on cardiovascular system, immune function and on protein synthesis if one has chronically dirty teeth.

J


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Work on brushing efficiently, which can cut down the amount of time spent per session. Flossing does not take long either.
> 
> Get a second brush for tongue cleaning, and utilise lots of water to rinse.
> 
> ...


Besides all that, you would smell and look like a tramps old wet sock!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Besides all that, you would smell and look like a tramps old wet sock!!


LMAO.

J


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Clean your tongue with a toothbrush. I always do this.

It's amazing and grubby to see what crap builds up on the tongue.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

lol my teeth are getting that way too. But aslong as a clean them twice a day and they stilldo therejob its sweet


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Electric toothbrushes are good for that 'just out the dentist' clean feeling.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Willie said:


> Electric toothbrushes are good for that 'just out the dentist' clean feeling.


Your misses thinks there great too 

Havent you ever wonder where that tangy after taste comes from???

:beer:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

d4ead said:


> wow you lot are a bunch a pansy's. whats with all this mens health ****. Shaving all over, teeth whitening well be talking moisturiser next.
> 
> mens health care - cut throat razor and normal soap. (only if you work)
> 
> Hell your lucky if i shower once a week, brush my teeth once a day, and shave once a week. ;p


thats whats i'm talking about...taking it back to the old skool...actually thats too old skool for me,thats caveman:lol: :lol: ...

saying that,blokes are becoming a bunch of slap jaw *******(jesse ventura quote/predator) these days...

i am slighlty older and believe in men being men...i mean i shave n shower,slap on some old spice...and thats it...what the feck is all this hairspray,glad i aint got no hair,moisturiser,mascara,waxing,tans,friggin makeovers,nail jobs...you'll be worried about all this while the real men crack on with the manly things like,farting,getting a beer gut,watching the porn channel...and going out with the boys n not pulling:lol:...

seriously though...pre 2000,even pre 90's...men were men,TBH honest there is men that are manly but think the beckham mentality has hit the normal folk who think they are gonna be like this,or the stars...but the celebs have to look this way,gets paid to look a certain way and are in the public eye...if you are a pretty boy by nature,then thats you...but if you a rough-house looking gorilla like myself,then no need for frikkin moisturiser...just gotta distinguish between whether you a man,boy or toddler....personally i curl up in the foetal position a lot s*cking my thumb!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Clean your tongue with a toothbrush. I always do this.
> 
> It's amazing and grubby to see what crap builds up on the tongue.


I would use a different toothbrush for your teeth or disinfect it, as you do not want to brush bacteria from your tongue into your gums.

J


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks anabolic least we have 1 other real man here amoungs all you girls.

Hehe yeh I know I'm smooth, lucky smuck me.

I'm exagerating for humour of cource, but I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

> Quote:
> 
> Since I started trying to bulk up I noticed that I'm eating very frequently and teeth cleaning has become so hard since eating all the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Great advice, especially having a toothbrush just for the tongue. And straw one also. 

I will try both! big reps  ! 

My own advice to give regarding the tongue is to use toothpaste on it while brushing it. It seems to help a huge amount in getting the filth out.

And it is true that guys are pretty bad but... 

Atleast I'm not like my asian flatmate with his expensive clothes, his flashy hairstyle and the extremely expensive belgian chocolates in the pantry which I assume he is saving for either his gf's birthday or their anniversary or something.

Don't know what else they would be for.


----------



## tyler0325 (Jan 22, 2009)

mate look on ebay for teeth whitening! its the same **** they sell in the dentist! and its cheap! ive had loads of them and it works wonders!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be onto a cutthroat and soap as soon as my spots go away (and unlike most of you I do actually own a cutthroat) but until that day I'm using some poncy soap, toner and spot stuff from lush to try and keep the spots at bay.


----------



## steve_bbuk (Nov 4, 2005)

You shouldn't need to brush your tongue if your nutrition is good-if it's brown then you're not getting enough B vitamins. I buy Retardex Oral spray which you can use during the day..sometimes constant brushing can make gums sore.


----------



## luk2dae (May 12, 2009)

I would crack up if I saw someone drinking a protein shake through a straw!!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> thats whats i'm talking about...taking it back to the old skool...actually thats too old skool for me,thats caveman:lol: :lol: ...
> 
> saying that,blokes are becoming a bunch of slap jaw *******(jesse ventura quote/predator) these days...
> 
> ...


Just to add to this they have guyliner and manscara now wtf. Also was reading a catalogue the other day and they had ceramic straighteners for men for **** sake what is happening.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

U guys are cracking me up a touch! Im sating this cos noone can tell me they want Black Rotten Mouldy teeth, right? Im gonna giv u all the best advice for whitining your teeth with little cost. The answer is.. Bicarbonate of soda (baking soda!). Lick your finger dab it inot the powder then give your teeth a good rub with it, use your nails on the bad bits! Now all u hard men tell me your not gonna try this, if u dont u r foolish:lol:

Cos it proper works, and after all isnt cleanliness of the mouth vital for your organs, im not preaching cos i am a lazy bugger when it comes to cleaning hence the use of Bicarb soda. Now goan get that Hollywood smile baby :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha this is a funny thread and shows how many girly men out there look like bigger boys


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Beverly Hills whitening formula....£2 from Wilkinson, proven to whiten teeth by 90%, works ****ing wonders & it's a big tube aswell.

Bi soda is also excellent for whitening teeth but it tastes like ****.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Teeth whitening may improve aesthetics but may damage enamel and cause excessive oxidative damage to gums.


Rubbing vitamin E oil into your gums before using teeth bleaching kits may help reduce oxidative damage to gums. Using teeth remineralising gel and/or sodium fluoride mouth wash after bleaching can help protect the enamel.

J


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Whwere doing a special offer on lazer teeth whitening..£100 for 3 treatments as opposed to £300.. ( dentist are still double that and use the same equipment to )

PM me if you want details:thumbup1:


----------

